# So..what is the oldest child you have breastfed?



## orange_hills (Jan 3, 2010)

I was watching the BBC documentary on EBF.. and I wanted to ask this question.. What was the oldest child you have nursed?

I am not asking how long you have been breastfeeding or have breastfed.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

20 months, but still going.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

My second child nursed until she was 5 1/2, and probably would have continued for much longer if it had been completely up to her.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

DS is 22 months and still going strong- I LOVE documentaries, what was the name of the one you watched?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

My eldest daughter will be five in May and I fully expect she'll still be nursing.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

My daughter will be 4 in May...and we are still going. I have actually tried to wean her but I'm inconsistent and a total pushover when it comes to giving her "boobie" when she sounds really desperate.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DD is 3.5 and nursing. I'd like her to wean by 4 but doubt she'll want to...


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

We prepared DS1 for weaning by talking about it for at least 3 months. We kept talking about how when he turned 4 he would be a big boy and didn't need to nurse anymore. He was down to once a day at that point anyway and was all for stopping when he turned 4. One his birthday he woke up and announced that he didn't need his "nilk" anymore. He was pretty good about it but did ask to nurse 3 or 4 times after that. I allowed it because it wasn't every day he was asking. There was never any crying, begging or anything like that.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

age 2 is my cut off


----------



## CJ's mommy (May 27, 2005)

5 years 2 months.


----------



## elaine_benice (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a toddler and a 6+ yo who ocassionally still nurses.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I breastfed dd1 for 4 years. Her older brother was breastfed for 3 years.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Oops, I just voted wrong. I voted 4-5 yrs, but now that I pause to think about it ds was just shy of turning four. I think he was 3 yrs and 10 months. He had voluntarily said he was going to wean when he turned four (really with a little coaching from dh, irk). But when I became pregnant it was just too painful to continue and we gradually cut back until he was done.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I would have said 5. But now i will have to say 51/2. Last week ds got his first ever ear infection (blame breastfeeding for that) He suggested he nurse again, saying 'do you think nursing will make me feel better?' I dont think he got much, but was better by the morning.


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

DS is 3 yrs and 3 mos and still nurses once a day. He would nurse more if I were up for it. I don't see him stopping anytime soon. DS2 is 1 and is also nursing. They have had very different nursing habits since day one so i'm interested to see how long he nurses compared to his big brother.


----------



## Kokopelli-mana (Jan 18, 2005)

31 months


----------



## orange_hills (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow.. look at the number of 3-4 year olds and 4-5 year olds .. way to go mammas!! Also - a couple of 6+ yo's . I am sure there are more EBF out there. Maybe some closet nursers too..  can we get all the ladies in here to vote pls.. and also put your comments!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

5 years and 11 months. One week before his 6th birthday. The day he was born I knew we would have a very long nursing relationship. I just knew it! He weaned himself. I never pushed him in either direction!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

DD1 is 32 months and going strong.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

27 months for dd, 17 months and going strong for ds


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

DD made it to 4 years and a few months


----------



## tammylogan (Sep 25, 2010)

hi my name is tammy and i breastfed several times per day until i was 8.5 years old and it is such a wonderful memory i have of a very sweet time i spent with my mom, im now a mommy myself of a dd and hope i will have the same special times with her as she gets older and will nurse her until she no longer wants/needs that bond with me. i continued to comfort nurse after 8.5 years old when i was feeling down/lonely or wanted to feel close to my mom and it was so special to spend that time with her and made me feel so good and loved. i encourage you moms to do clw (child led weaning) and continue that special time that only a mom can have with her dd or ds and believe it creates such an amazing bond...

please let me know if any of you have any questions from a childs stand point as im happy to share my experience.

take care and happy nursing!

tammy


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tammylogan*
> 
> hi my name is tammy and i breastfed several times per day until i was 8.5 years old and it is such a wonderful memory i have of a very sweet time i spent with my mom, im now a mommy myself of a dd and hope i will have the same special times with her as she gets older and will nurse her until she no longer wants/needs that bond with me. i continued to comfort nurse after 8.5 years old when i was feeling down/lonely or wanted to feel close to my mom and it was so special to spend that time with her and made me feel so good and loved. i encourage you moms to do clw (child led weaning) and continue that special time that only a mom can have with her dd or ds and believe it creates such an amazing bond...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Tammy!

I remember reading another account once of someone who remembered nursing clearly as an older child, and it was nothing but positive as well.

I didnt vote as we are still nursing, and I dont know how long it will go on. But I do plan on letting my DS decide himself when its time. I trust him to know what he needs. As of now though, we are almost 15 months, and going strong! He still nurses for most of his intake during the day (oddly picky about food) and night nurses quite a bit too.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DD was 33 months. She would probably have gone longer, but I wasn't okay with going longer.

DS is almost 2 and still going. I don't know how long he'll nurse, but I think I'm okay with it if he want to nurse longer than DD did.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

3 years, or 37 months old to be exact. He was in no way ready to wean (considering how attached he was and his frequency of nursing), but I had no other choice but to abruptly wean him then.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My DS was a little over 5 years. I think he would have quit later, but my mother went into hospice and died so I was away from him for about 4 weeks. He tried it a couple times when I got home, but he was done.


----------



## summermommy2004 (Apr 13, 2007)

DD self-weaned at 3 years, 7 months. I am particularly proud of that, because I was 18 when she was born and I didn't know anyone who breastfed.  DS is 5 days away from 5 months and I look forward to seeing how long he will want to go.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

DS was 22 mos, DD was 20 mos. Both MLW. I am expecting again and figure we'll go to 18 months-ish. 12 mos seems young to wean but I dislike it as they get older. So 18-20 mos feels about right to me. We shall see


----------



## samikashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Over 4 yrs! I voted, too.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

I voted 4-5 years.

I weaned ODS since I was nursing another child at the same time and wanted to ttc. (And have rough pgs). He was a month shy of 5 years old.

I'm currently nursing DD, who will be 5 years old in a few weeks. And also nursing YDS, but he's a smidge under 2 so he has a while.

*DD and ODS had very different nursing habits. ODS would have nursed every second of every day at even 3 had I let him. DD cut herself down every step of the way and I had to work hard to get her not to wean from 4-12 months. Yet, here she is, almost 5 and still nursing daily!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

DD1 was 4y2m when i weaned her fully. i was ready much sooner. she would have happily kept going. it was a compromise we were both comfortable with in the end. DD2 is one month old and isn't latching, so i'm sad to say i probably will not make it to 2+ years with her (which is what i'd like) unless we have a breakthrough. 3 years would be so good.


----------



## danipoppins (Aug 12, 2010)

I weaned DS just past his 6th birthday. I never intended to nurse that long but it just happened that way. He would have gladly kept going, but at that point he was only nursing to sleep and I was done. My DD only nursed until she was 26 mos because my ex was the one who gave birth to her and was the nursing mom. She weaned DD abruptly when she had to have major surgery (and DD was a committed nurser and the ex couldn't really handle it and wanted to wean her). I offered to nurse DD, and tried to relactate, but it didn't work out. She's 5.5 now and I've thought of offering her to nurse, but I'm sure my ex would flip and I'm not sure she'd even remember how.

I'm 3 wks into nursing this babe. I hope our TT issues resolve soon so we can have a nice long nursing relationship like with DS.


----------

